

Al Jazeera.net has been hacked - Mafana0
http://aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/07E58207-E080-414F-9C52-5C7D57CB6205.htm?GoogleStatID=9

======
PHPAdam
Al Jazeera was penetrated trough their advert system.

Replaced the advert with "Together to overthrow Egypt" in an attempt to
discredit Al-Jazeera network coverage of current events in Egypt.

They say they were able to locate "the source". In the past weeks it has
become a target with several attempts from Israel, Portugal and Morocco,
without affecting the site.

------
x0ner
Real nice posting a hot link to a hacked site. Sighs, the Internet is doomed.

~~~
Mafana0
The article was posted after the hack was fixed, obviously.

------
jamesbressi
Can anyone provide the English version? Tried to use Google to pull it off but
didn't work.

~~~
PHPAdam
Google worked well for me, translation at bottom of article
[http://hosker.posterous.com/al-jazeera-hacked-together-to-
ov...](http://hosker.posterous.com/al-jazeera-hacked-together-to-overthrow-
egypt)

